# 2 Tacoma plow setups for sale in NJ



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I have 2 complete setups covering all or most of the tacoma years. not sure when they started making the. Both setups are 7'4" Western Suburbanite. The mounts I have are for a 1995 1/2-2004 and 2005-2020 and only one of each. You would get one one plow, one mount for your vehicle, a set of receivers which go between the snow plow and mount, all the wiring/module needed and either a handheld or joystick controller. 2500 obo each I'm in north NJ for pick up. PM ME with questions


----------

